# Please Help-i Need A Custom Front Bumper Yesterday



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, after a couple of drinks, my wife was looking hot so I pulled back into the dirt roads in the rural side of town for a little "Sexy Time". It was nice but I took the dirt road too fast pulling away in the dark and I hit a FU%&ING canyon. It sent me off the seat and I smashed the top of my head and I ALWAYS sit back so I was in flight! My Helix radio took 190 degree angle flight and totally flew off the bracket, but the worst part is-I broke MANY clips from under the drivers side headlight all the wheel well. It's LOOKS BAD!!!!. If I got to spend the money-I want something nice so if anyone can turn me on to someone who can get me a custom bumper FAST-I will be EXTREMELY Grateful!!!! Thanks!! [email protected]


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If you want REAL FAST my Chevy dealer's body shop has a stock front bumper cover in stock. I can price it (and get it shipped if you like the price) on Monday. Just let me know if your interested. Im in Charleston, SC. :cool


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

bklyn77 said:


> Well, after a couple of drinks, my wife was looking hot so I pulled back into the dirt roads in the rural side of town for a little "Sexy Time".


Uh....I for one could do without the creepy/scary lead-in to your story. 

At least take the poor woman to a 5 star hotel for the evening and a nice breakfast in the morning. Or, take her home for a nice candlelight encounter with a glass of wine.

But, alchohol enabled sex across the center console while parked in some dark woods must make her feel very special. 
Are you a former F-body owner?


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Thank U Man..*

I'm going to the body shop at the stealership at 7:30AM. I also lost my lower bumber in the rear and the plastic is ripped to hell so I'm not a happy guy.. If u would be so kind as to email my iphone at [email protected] with a quote-I'd greatly appreciate it. Also, if you have any back bumpers, I'm in the market..thanks again


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*She likes fast cars*

Some women get bored of the 5 star dining and the Ballagio all the time..



Wing_Nut said:


> Uh....I for one could do without the creepy/scary lead-in to your story.
> 
> At least take the poor woman to a 5 star hotel for the evening and a nice breakfast in the morning. Or, take her home for a nice candlelight encounter with a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

bklyn77 said:


> I'm going to the body shop at the stealership at 7:30AM. I also lost my lower bumber in the rear and the plastic is ripped to hell so I'm not a happy guy.. If u would be so kind as to email my iphone at [email protected] with a quote-I'd greatly appreciate it. Also, if you have any back bumpers, I'm in the market..thanks again


We may have a back one too. I'll email you Monday morning.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> At least take the poor woman to a 5 star hotel for the evening and a nice breakfast in the morning. Or, take her home for a nice candlelight encounter with a glass of wine.


he's like the rest of us, can't, cause he's paying for a goat  
now off to wally world you can go since your car's already beat to hell. :cheers 
good luck with the repairs. sorry to hear things went like that. does your license plate say "BAND1"?


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*U People???*

I paid cash for my GOAT and Disney bores me but thanks. Why does everyone assume that I have no class and no cash because I "parked" with my wife of 11 years?? I take her to Vegas once a month, I put her in a Navigator, she hasn't had to work in 6 years, and she sports 6 carrots AND IT'S PAID OFF BUDDY. I'm starting to get the idea that if u enjoy sex with a woman in your car, and if u don't have a car payment, you don't belong on this site? OOOPS..I should of read the qualifications? Thanks for the wishes of good luck-It goes in the shop tomorrow so I'll be able to have all sex I want in it by next weekend :cheers 



koman said:


> he's like the rest of us, can't, cause he's paying for a goat
> now off to wally world you can go since your car's already beat to hell. :cheers
> good luck with the repairs. sorry to hear things went like that. does your license plate say "BAND1"?


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Hey Buddy*

I showed your comment to my wife to get her opinion, and she and I both agree that you are gay or atleast Bi. Why don't you come of the closet, or admit that sex (WITH A WOMAN) in a race car can spice a marriage up a bit. If you do have a woman, consider showing her a little "Adventure" before someone else does. Wine and candles get old whether she admits it to u or not..but again, u seem gay so nevermind.. This F-Body comment?? Do u think I'm a Hillbilly or something. I grew up doing repos in NYC with an F-Body Jer Dan Flatbed-I had sex (WITH WOMEN) in that as well. Are u grossed out yet? 



Wing_Nut said:


> Uh....I for one could do without the creepy/scary lead-in to your story.
> 
> At least take the poor woman to a 5 star hotel for the evening and a nice breakfast in the morning. Or, take her home for a nice candlelight encounter with a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have that amount of cosmetic damage, I'm betting what you see is not all that's wrong with it. I'd have them check EVERYTHING!!

Man, what a when to end the night; feel bad for you.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Thank U BIG TIME*

Thank U very much man. I'm already having it checked for frame damage for sure. For me to slam my head on the ceiling the way I did, I can have bigger issues then I thought! Thank u for not criticizing me like some of the other folks around here. It's like a Buick La Sabre forum in here lately.



Mike_V said:


> If you have that amount of cosmetic damage, I'm betting what you see is not all that's wrong with it. I'd have them check EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Man, what a when to end the night; feel bad for you.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

At least you got some nookie!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

*You're welcome*



bklyn77 said:


> Thank U very much man. I'm already having it checked for frame damage for sure. For me to slam my head on the ceiling the way I did, I can have bigger issues then I thought! Thank u for not criticizing me like some of the other folks around here. It's like a Buick La Sabre forum in here lately.


Sometimes trying to be funny can come off the wrong way. I’m sure everyone really feels bad for you. Hell, people on here have trashed their cars doing pure stupid crap, like showing off.

I know how you felt, wanting to see how bad the damage was but, at the same time, not wanting to see – right? Don’t worry, it will be good to go soon enough. Then, you can tell the wife about getting right back on the horse and end the night right this time - lol.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE!!!


t0ny said:


> At least you got some nookie!


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

You are a good man, and I agree with u 100%. Thank U



Mike_V said:


> Sometimes trying to be funny can come off the wrong way. I’m sure everyone really feels bad for you. Hell, people on here have trashed their cars doing pure stupid crap, like showing off.
> 
> I know how you felt, wanting to see how bad the damage was but, at the same time, not wanting to see – right? Don’t worry, it will be good to go soon enough. Then, you can tell the wife about getting right back on the horse and end the night right this time - lol.


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

Why are you assuming that someone who doesn't have sex in a car is gay? I just think they're folks with no sense of adventure. I (like most men) have had plenty of car..... encounters. Don't worry about them, they're just the vanilla crowd. Strictly missionary.
Our cars make anybody with a pulse a little WARM FOR A FORM.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sex is awesome! :cheers In the GTO, on the GTO, on the Harley, in the pool.....where ever you want. (Discreetly of course) Don`t worry about these guys who aren`t gettin any.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Only time I ever attempted having sex in a car, I was 16 and dating my wife. Tried to knock a piece off on a desolate spot in the front seat of my dad's 66' VW bug. YES THE FRONT SEAT. lol

No sooner had my pants down and I see headlights coming at us. Damn cop. I got out of the car with my belt undone trying to explain to the cop we pulled off cause we were having an argument, (with my pants undone). He didn't buy it. I was told to GIT. That cured me of ever trying again. *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

bkyln77: pm sent.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

THAT's RIGHT MAN! GET IR DONE!!



Rukee said:


> Sex is awesome! :cheers In the GTO, on the GTO, on the Harley, in the pool.....where ever you want. (Discreetly of course) Don`t worry about these guys who aren`t gettin any.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

There was a little more to that his comment besides sex in a car, and those were my wifes words. 5 star dinners, hotels-he was talking to me like I'm some kind of low life with no cash for doing a GUY THING with MY WIFE in my race car. Thanks for the words. Is he gay? probably not. Did he come off like I had a $10 hooker in the car-I FEEL HE DID SO I DON'T GIVE A CRAP!



blkngrygoat said:


> Why are you assuming that someone who doesn't have sex in a car is gay? I just think they're folks with no sense of adventure. I (like most men) have had plenty of car..... encounters. Don't worry about them, they're just the vanilla crowd. Strictly missionary.
> Our cars make anybody with a pulse a little WARM FOR A FORM.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL..Thanks for the laugh. Take her back out there for old time sake..They make window tint now. THANKS JUDGE!!!



GTO JUDGE said:


> *Only time I ever attempted having sex in a car, I was 16 and dating my wife. Tried to knock a piece off on a desolate spot in the front seat of my dad's 66' VW bug. YES THE FRONT SEAT. lol
> 
> No sooner had my pants down and I see headlights coming at us. Damn cop. I got out of the car with my belt undone trying to explain to the cop we pulled off cause we were having an argument, (with my pants undone). He didn't buy it. I was told to GIT. That cured me of ever trying again. *


----------

